# Pea's for food



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

Can I use the fresh peas from my garden instead of frozen?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Sure, just make sure they're peeled.

I'd be more careful if you're using pesticides, though. Although, I'm sure giving frozen peas doesn't guarantee against pesticides.


----------



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

What do you mean by peeled? You mean out of the pod?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

out of the pod and out of the skin. Take out of the pod, microwave them, then squeeze. Feed the center part to the fish. If you feed them whole peas, they will spit out the skin and then you have to figure out how to get it out of the tank.


----------



## Sock Yee (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, goldfish breeders all recommend using peas as part of their diet. It can be fed especially to overcome swim bladder problem. Just cut the peas into half so that it's easier for your goldfish to eat it.


----------

